# How many paint brushes do you use?



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm curious how many brushes you use on a regular basis. I used more in the past than I do now. I use a 2.5" angular and a 3" flat of the same model for all wall and trim paints, exterior solid stains, clears, sanding sealers, varnish, polys, exterior paints, shellac. The only exception is oil-based penetrating stains. I need a white china for that. 

I use the 2.5" for anything a 1" brush would do but I keep a 1/2" artist brush in my truck for those casings that have a 1/4" deep gap in the corner.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I'm curious how many brushes you use on a regular basis. I used more in the past than I do now. I use a 2.5" angular and a 3" flat of the same model for all wall and trim paints, exterior solid stains, clears, sanding sealers, varnish, polys, exterior paints, shellac. The only exception is oil-based penetrating stains. I need a white china for that.
> 
> I use the 2.5" for anything a 1" brush would do but I keep a 1/2" artist brush in my truck for those casings that have a 1/4" deep gap in the corner.


3" Purdy XL Sprig for everything. I keep about a dozen in the van at all times and can easily use 3-4 in a day. I don't like using angle brushes or anything smaller on a regular basis. 

I do keep everything from artist brushes, chip brushes, to 4" brushes in case I run into something I need but the 3" is my staple.

I have also been buying cheaper white china bristle brushes for oils. Mostly for oil primers. I find that I don't take care of the bristle brushes like I used to so they usually get tossed sooner rather than cleaning out the way I used to. Just using more latex nowadays.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Usually only 1 as I get a little sloppy when trying to use 2 or more.

I keep 3 2.5", 2 3", and 1 1.5" willow in both my interior bag & exterior bag.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I was taught a painter should be able to do everything with two brushes, a 3' for windows, and a 4' for almost everything else, A three inch feels way better in my old hands now a days.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

My wooster 3" xfirm is my goto but depending on the project I go as small as model brushes and as large as 4" flats. So for me personally, 8 including 2 stain and 2 oil in 2" and 3" sashes.


----------



## Casey (May 5, 2008)

5" "dutchy" for exterior and 3" flat for trim 

In 35 years in the trade the best brush ever made - in my opinion - was the Pittsburg Paint Goldstripe line Before they went out of business I stocked and I think I'm just going to make it to when I hang up the brush for good.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

3.5 semi-oval for exteriors

various 2.5" for interior (chinex, blends, ox-hair, white china bristle, black bristle, softer brushes, stiffer brushes). I like a thinner 2.5 brush for waterborne clears and a regular size one for paints.

A couple throw away brushes are usually on hand also (the yellow wooster Amber brushes).

Usually, one small brush handy just in case.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> I was taught a painter should be able to do everything with two brushes, a 3' for windows, and a 4' for almost everything else, A three inch feels way better in my old hands now a days.


I'm thinking I can probably paint a Andersen window with a 7/8" thick 3" flat but I might not like doing it. I cant imagine painting with a 4". Those 3" semi-ovals wear me out but you can move materials with them.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have done exterior window muntins with a 3.5 semi-oval. Power and finesse in one brush.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I typically have 3 regular brushes that I use. I like to have more than one brush because running multiple colors it is not ideal to wash out every time.
I have probably 20+ in my van though.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what type or how many? I have a red, yellow, brown, and blue brush. One that I would use for any variation of each color. Oh and one black and 2 white ones too. But they are all pretty much 2.5" angles. I have small small 1/4" or less for fine detail and one 1/2" for small areas. Bout it.

these are my interior brushes.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I have about 10 brushes.

I mostly use 3 inch angled Wooster Firm brushes. I have 3 of those and a 3 inch angled purdy Extra glide. I am frequently in multiple colors. I like to be able to just wrap one brush in plastic and move on to the next color. I come back to it later to put the second coat on.

I have a range of sizes progressively going down to one inch. All angled. I use them for different purposes. For example if I just need to brush in around some door handles before I spray closed doors, I use a tiny little 2 inch angled brush, rather than the same fat 3 inch brush I use to cut in walls.

Or if I need to touch up a really small area I will use the smallest brush possible such as my 1 inch sash to put the least amount of noticable paint on. The one inch sash also fits nicely between two close casings. I also have a set of artist brushes to just touch up a dot of paint if I need to for something.

I write dates on the handles of my brushes. This helps me determine without taking the cover off which brushes have more wear and tear. I usually know which are which, but it is easier to be decisive.

I use my newest 3 inch sash brushes for trim. My medium wear 3 inch sash brushes for cutting in. And my oldest ones for exterior trim.

I dont clean them to death. If some paint is visible on the outside of the bristles near the ferrule, or on the ferrule I let it slowly build up until the cut and squareness of the bristles is worn out any way.

If by the time the bristles have lost their square cut I had spent an extra 5 minutes a day making the brush as new looking as possible, that would be a ton of wasted hours.

The reservoirs are always clean though, and I dont let enough paint build up on the outside bristles to change the shape of the brush. Whatever paint is on the bristles maintains an equilibrium, and the brush always comes out of the cover perfectly shaped and ready to rock.

Of course when painting outside on a hot day I clean my brush at lunch and at the end of the day to maintain performance.

I have been meaning to pick up a 3 inch flat brush for backbrushing exteriors because I lost that one a while back. I suppose I will be motivated next time I have an exterior to backbrush.

I have tried oval brushes. I don't like them. It always seems like the brush stroke leaves more paint on the outer edges of the stroke because those bristles werent pressing down as hard. Plus they always have an oval handle which makes me hold the brush only one way and increases fatigue.

I have 3 different grips for holding a brush. I can do most tasks with all 3 grips. I switch between grips especially when back brushing to reduce repetitive motion and to avoid concentration on specific muscle and tendon groups.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> I was taught a painter should be able to do everything with two brushes, a 3' for windows, and a 4' for almost everything else, A three inch feels way better in my old hands now a days.


 
When I first started in the trade, the guy I worked for (who was a great teacher) gave me a 4 inch latex flat brush, and that was all I could use for the first year on latex paint. A 4 inch pig bristle was all I could use on eveything else!

Alas, today I probably have 30 brushes hanging in each of my two vans at any given time............:whistling2:

The brushes I generally use the most are 3 inch sashes--white bristle, black bristle, latex bristle.......

Casey


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

When I first started painting I had an assload of brushes. Live and learn, I have an oil and a latex brush now.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

dean, i like the semi ovals too,,,,,those puppies hold some paint.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I wouldn't even want to try and count the amount I have. A guess would be between 30 to 40. I've got a good selection of different kinds of brush and sizes. Round brushes, sash tools, fitches of various sizes and types, oil brushes, varnish/stain brushes etc etc. I use a 4" for cutting walls/ceilings, a 1 1/2" for cutting trim and a 2" for flats on trim then a 3" for flats on doors. Various sizes in different colours for oils. I think most painters in the UK use the same sized brushes as me for the same type of jobs.

I would struggle to manage with 2 brushes but then again, we use a lot of oils and a fair amount of varying colorurs in oil too. I know I've got more brushes than I actually need but I tend to grab a pack when they're on offer.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Same here 30-40....floggers, mottlers, strie, badgers, hog hair stipplers....I collect too...But....for the most part just use a 3 in. flat and a 2.5 flat. Both Wooster. Got some Corona sash but for what ever reason, I find I cut better with the flat. Painted with the sashes for 6-7 years then bought a flat and was amazed at how much better it worked for me. Cant find a Corona flat except in bristle.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

any where from 1 " to 4 " mostly use 3" angle for walls and most trim window mullins are done with 1 1/2 or 2".


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

Roadog said:


> Painted with the sashes for 6-7 years then bought a flat and was amazed at how much better it worked for me.


Me too!!! I still am amazed at how much more efficient a flat brush is. It's only been four months since I switched and I'm loving flat brushes. I can't believe that I used sashes for so long.

As for my mix of brushes; I have about fifteen that I use regularly; the biggest being a 3" and the smallest being a 1". I find that having a bunch of small brushes make touch ups less of a pain in the ass.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I have around 20.....Allways keep 2 or 3 brand new brushes for the start of a new job, and slowly move them down the line till there trash. Seems to work well for me to have new brushes at the start of each job. I use 3" E&J's moslty but have everything down two a 1' brush. I find haveing them is handy from time to time.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool. Excellent response. I'm always curious about this sort of stuff. After reading all the replies... I realized I use my 2.5" angular for about 90% of the cuts. I paint interiors primarily. 

The only place I find my 3" flat most beneficial is on ceiling lines, then that made me realize something else. I think because I roll so tight to everything and I am often rolling before the cut, I think I trained myself to cut most everything narrow so this must be why I cut with a 2.5 more often than a 3". I suppose a 3" brush becomes overkill for me.

Some of you guys carry some brushes!! 30? I learned how to paint with a 4" now that I think about it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I only use this it is extreamly versatile...and will save you lots of money http://store.komando.com:80/p-462-r...email&utm_content=paintbrush&utm_campaign=top


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I only use this it is extreamly versatile...and will save you lots of money http://store.komando.com:80/p-462-r...email&utm_content=paintbrush&utm_campaign=top






I just punched my monitor, I am sending you the bill.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

My biggest problem is throwing them out once they are junk. I stubborn and refuse to throw them away. Therefore I have a collection of crap brushes along with my good brushes. Not smart!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mjkpainting said:


> My biggest problem is throwing them out once they are junk. I stubborn and refuse to throw them away. Therefore I have a collection of crap brushes along with my good brushes. Not smart!!!!



I use my old nasty brushes as dusters.


----------



## saul (Mar 10, 2009)

*brushes cleanig*

Exterior yellow hair corona, interior corona around $15.00 each brush and do 1 house complet, clean good and used again, remember the brush keep good depence the cleanig you do.
http://magictouchcontracting.com
Check our gallery...


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

View attachment 2625


saul said:


> Exterior yellow hair corona, interior corona around $15.00 each brush and do 1 house complet, clean good and used again, remember the brush keep good depence the cleanig you do.
> http://magictouchcontracting.com
> Check our gallery...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

saul said:


> Exterior yellow hair corona, interior corona around $15.00 each brush and do 1 house complet, clean good and used again, remember the brush keep good depence the cleanig you do.
> http://magictouchcontracting.com
> Check our gallery...


no habla


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I was cleaning out my truck some today. Was suprised to find under my back seat 5 Woosters and a belt. Don't know how my belt ended up back there, but it's been missing for about 6 months now. :whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Was it a midnight rondeview?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually use one brush at a time, though I may hold one in my other hand also.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Am I my brush's keeper?

Bender 4:9


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Am I my brush's keeper?
> 
> Bender 4:9


:lol:

Peace on you.


----------



## mickey (Jul 7, 2009)

I find that the time it takes to clean out my brushes is both a neessary evil and a pain inthe ass. so much so that I currently have 35 brushes soaking in simple green h d. which is a miracle product as far as ~I


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

mickey said:


> I find that the time it takes to clean out my brushes is both a neessary evil and a pain inthe ass. so much so that I currently have 35 brushes soaking in simple green h d. which is a miracle product as far as ~I


wow, dad, now i know how many brushes you have soaking....remember you were embarrassed to admit how many when we last spoke about this.....the miracle of the internet.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

I keep 3 woosters 2.5 flat one 4 inch flat and a 1.5 purdy sash and spray everything


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like a brush for each color on the job. Did a Bonwitt Teller in Columbia SC with approx 50 colors. We had a brush in each one.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mjkpainting said:


> My biggest problem is throwing them out once they are junk. I stubborn and refuse to throw them away. Therefore I have a collection of crap brushes along with my good brushes. Not smart!!!!


We did a brush exchange not too long ago at a pro show. Bring us an old brush, get a new one....( 1 per customer :yes: ) Had a guy bring me a 5'er full of old brushes trying to get more freebies. 

If you get a brush thats near the end, hack the handle off, keep that for inside cabinets, or tight spaces.


----------



## Johngilbert1 (Aug 8, 2010)

*You gotta be kidding?*

Ive been painting for around 40 years and if your not using a 4 inch Prager, your wasting time. ( A Purdy in a pinch ) 
Wooster and any other than the above two brands are junk. To me, The brand is the most important aspect of painting with dead on accuracy and paint holding capabilities.
I was taught by an old alchoholic painter ( many of the best painters are)...and he put that 4 inch flat in my hand ( Prager ) and had me cutting in windows for weeks in the new homes we were doing. Taught me how to do this with speed with out getting paint on the glass, usually three lights before a dip in the can. Within a year, a paint company most contractors used around Atlanta had a contest cutting in an 18 light window and the old guy prodded me into competing against all those old salty painters. No paint was allowed to be on the glass. Well, I won and Ive never looked back.
I have Prager 4 inch brushes that are probably 20 years old. I buy a few on Ebay from time to time. Always the same, Prager 4 inch.
Im sorry, but it just kills me to see anyone using small brushes. I can dot the eye of George Washington on a quarter or cut in a ceiling or wall fast, fast, fast. Same brush for interior and exterior.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Johngilbert1 said:


> Ive been painting for around 40 years and if your not using a 4 inch Prager, your wasting time. ( A Purdy in a pinch )
> Wooster and any other than the above two brands are junk. To me, The brand is the most important aspect of painting with dead on accuracy and paint holding capabilities.
> I was taught by an old alchoholic painter ( many of the best painters are)...and he put that 4 inch flat in my hand ( Prager ) and had me cutting in windows for weeks in the new homes we were doing. Taught me how to do this with speed with out getting paint on the glass, usually three lights before a dip in the can. Within a year, a paint company most contractors used around Atlanta had a contest cutting in an 18 light window and the old guy prodded me into competing against all those old salty painters. No paint was allowed to be on the glass. Well, I won and Ive never looked back.
> I have Prager 4 inch brushes that are probably 20 years old. I buy a few on Ebay from time to time. Always the same, Prager 4 inch.
> Im sorry, but it just kills me to see anyone using small brushes. I can dot the eye of George Washington on a quarter or cut in a ceiling or wall fast, fast, fast. Same brush for interior and exterior.


Man, as an old alcoholic painter,,, What kind drugs are you doing???


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Johngilbert1 said:


> Ive been painting for around 40 years


It's pretty hard to compete with that. 



Johngilbert1 said:


> or cut in a ceiling or wall fast, fast, fast. Same brush for interior and exterior.


Do you feather your cuts with the brush so that you leave 4 inch cut lines? Or do you feather them with the brush in it's narrow direction against the casing/wall/ceiling?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Johngilbert1 said:


> Ive been painting for around 40 years and if your not using a 4 inch Prager, your wasting time. ( A Purdy in a pinch )
> Wooster and any other than the above two brands are junk. To me, The brand is the most important aspect of painting with dead on accuracy and paint holding capabilities.
> I was taught by an old alchoholic painter ( many of the best painters are)...and he put that 4 inch flat in my hand ( Prager ) and had me cutting in windows for weeks in the new homes we were doing. Taught me how to do this with speed with out getting paint on the glass, usually three lights before a dip in the can. Within a year, a paint company most contractors used around Atlanta had a contest cutting in an 18 light window and the old guy prodded me into competing against all those old salty painters. No paint was allowed to be on the glass. Well, I won and Ive never looked back.
> I have Prager 4 inch brushes that are probably 20 years old. I buy a few on Ebay from time to time. Always the same, Prager 4 inch.
> Im sorry, but it just kills me to see anyone using small brushes. I can dot the eye of George Washington on a quarter or cut in a ceiling or wall fast, fast, fast. Same brush for interior and exterior.


You sound like what this place is missing.


----------

